# Vandofinetia Blaupunkt



## SlipperFan (Mar 20, 2014)

Now Vanda!

For Angela -- recognize it???


----------



## abax (Mar 20, 2014)

Actually no, the plant never did that for me! I think it bloomed once and
wasn't nearly so colorful and maybe only three or so blooms. It looks very
happy living with you and that makes me happy. It's really BLUE! Who'd
thunk it????

If I remember correctly, it's supposed to be fragrant. Have you noticed any fragrance?


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 21, 2014)

cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Migrant13 (Mar 21, 2014)

Very nice Dot.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 21, 2014)

Pretty Dot. Interesting to note that Kew's Plant List still recognizes Neofinetia as a valid name for the genus. Go figure, the word last summer was that the change to Vanda was imminent.


----------



## PaphMadMan (Mar 21, 2014)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Pretty Dot. Interesting to note that Kew's Plant List still recognizes Neofinetia as a valid name for the genus. Go figure, the word last summer was that the change to Vanda was imminent.



Really?? The Kew list I see has Vanda as the accepted name. But this is equally charming no matter what the name.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 21, 2014)

PaphMadMan said:


> Really?? The Kew list I see has Vanda as the accepted name. But this is equally charming no matter what the name.



Unless my eyes deceive me...

The Neo Trio


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 21, 2014)

nice novelty 'vanda'.


----------



## abax (Mar 22, 2014)

Dot, how're "Lou" and Petite Bouquet doing for you?


----------



## Secundino (Mar 22, 2014)

Just wonderful. Have a Lou Sneary growing well for two years now - but no flowers yet. Do they need 'cold'?


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 22, 2014)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Pretty Dot. Interesting to note that Kew's Plant List still recognizes Neofinetia as a valid name for the genus. Go figure, the word last summer was that the change to Vanda was imminent.


I have to go by the RHS site for registration purposes, and that's where I got this name. 


abax said:


> Dot, how're "Lou" and Petite Bouquet doing for you?


I think Lou is in spike -- I'll have to find the Petite Bouquet (I have a couple) to see if it is. But they are both nice and healthy.


Secundino said:


> Just wonderful. Have a Lou Sneary growing well for two years now - but no flowers yet. Do they need 'cold'?


They are in the intermediate corner of my GH, which is also quite sunny (when we have sun). Intermediate goes down to 55º at night in the cold months.


----------



## abax (Mar 23, 2014)

I think they need cool and bright in the winter to do really well. Most of
them will grow reasonably well, but blooming is the problem. I sent the
plants to Dot because my greenhouse is just too warm in winter to induce
blooming. More light and 5F cooler has made a big difference.


----------



## Secundino (Mar 23, 2014)

Thank you both. The basket was hanging outside until recently; fairly dry and as much light as there could be, even sun, on the few sunny days. Lowest tº was 14ºC.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 24, 2014)

Secundino said:


> Thank you both. The basket was hanging outside until recently; fairly dry and as much light as there could be, even sun, on the few sunny days. Lowest tº was 14ºC.


They might like it a little cooler than that for a few nights.

Angela, I was wrong. Blooming season for Lou is past. We'll have to wait for the next round.


----------



## Secundino (Mar 25, 2014)

Than I only can offer the fridge...


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 25, 2014)

Although under natural conditions these plants do experience a distinct cold season, I've heard that they can grow and flower well in tropical climates such as Thailand. With the hybrids I'd imagine this would be even more true. 

If you live in a perpetually warm climate, I'd give them a rest by stopping all fertilizing for several months, and reduce watering to a minimum. You may also consider increasing light levels during this period.


----------

